# Where are you planning to spend your next main Holiday/Vacation?



## Eledhwen (Apr 22, 2013)

I couldn't find a thread where this is asked, so, are you . . .

GOING SOMEWHERE INTERESTING? -oOo- STAYING AT HOME FOR DAYS OUT? -oOo- TRAVELLING/TOURING/CRUISING?

Where are TTFers going for the next long stretch away from the coal face?

At the time of posting, I've rented a cottage for August, not 150 miles from my home. We'll be driving to the Hartland Peninsular in Devon. It's not a popular holiday destination itself, but it has waterfalls falling over the cliffs to the beaches and is near Tintagel and Clovelly. It is also a dark sky area and will be a new moon when we visit, so I'm hoping for clear skies for stargazing. It's difficult to get away from it all in Britain - the island is pretty crowded - but this comes close.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Apr 22, 2013)

My parents love Myrtle Beach, SC so we go there every year. It's not bad because we're real close to the beach and the bar and there's a lot of things to do.


----------



## Eledhwen (Apr 22, 2013)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> My parents love Myrtle Beach, SC so we go there every year.


Sounds very exotic, from where I am!


----------



## tom_bombadil (Apr 24, 2013)

```

```
We just got back from 6 days in Holland. Amsterdam-Emmrloord-Leiden. Lots of traveling around and a long journey there (we went by mega bus, which is super cheap). However such a lovely country. Now just looking forward to June when we spend 3 weeks in the Czech Republic!


----------



## Eledhwen (May 17, 2013)

tom_bombadil said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> We just got back from 6 days in Holland. Amsterdam-Emmrloord-Leiden. Lots of traveling around and a long journey there (we went by mega bus, which is super cheap). However such a lovely country. Now just looking forward to June when we spend 3 weeks in the Czech Republic!



I've never been to the Czech Republic; I should put it on my list. I am trying to see more of The British Isles, with a few trips overseas in between. There is so much of my own little overcrowded island that I haven't seen, even quite close to my home. I plan to visit Dorchester and Maiden Castle during Spring Break.


----------



## Eledhwen (Sep 13, 2013)

Kept my promise to go to see Maiden Castle, fortress of the Durotriges Iron Age people; population moved to Dorchester by the Romans. Also spent a week in the Hartland Peninsula in Devon, near the Cornish border. Really peaceful! Visited Tintagel, legendary birthplace of King Arthur; a stupid idea during the summer holidays as you have to queue to climb the cliff face to get to the castle. Safer this time; as last time I visited it was very windy and there are steep drops to the rocks hundreds of feet below. Had lunch at The Jamaica Inn, which Daphne Du Maurier made famous with her book of the same name; a connection the proprietors milk enthusiastically. I have now booked to go Christmas shopping in Bruges and Lille with two of my daughters at the end of November. I have owed daughter Kathy a trip to France for quite a while now; and apparently this debt was not expunged when I took her to New York or to Amsterdam. My word has always been my bond (a thing my daughters have shamelessly taken advantage of at times), so this trip fulfills that debt.

For my own amusement, I have promised myself to try to visit Tolkienmoot in Washington State, maybe next year if I can manage it. I'm off to Oxonmoot in Oxford next week (Oxon is a nickname for the county of Oxfordshire); an event scheduled to coincide with the nearest weekend to Bilbo/Frodo's birthdays. I'm missing the Friday, when delegates gather at The Eagle and Child for an evening meal. I eat there quite often and am not impressed with the current owners' culinary expertise, or the lack of good cider. I'll be there for the rest of the moot though, including a visit to Tolkien's grave and a party (yay!). I'll be able to get a signed copy of the new Hobbit edition as illustrator Jemima Catlin will be there. I've been sorting out my wardrobe for the event. Not easy! It's the first one I've attended. I know some people will be in character at the party, but I don''t do impersonations myself, but I would like to wear something in keeping.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Sep 17, 2013)

So a friend of mine at work has family in the Netherlands, so I may be going with him there early next year for a week or two, should be an amazing trip!


----------

